# When should you replace you bow string and cables?



## Nardo (Oct 12, 2008)

I shoot a Mission X3 bow and I'm wondering when I should replace the bow string and cable? I take very good care of the string and cable, waxing it frequently. How often should you change you string and cables?

Nardo


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

whenever they wear out. they should last a good while if you wax them and take care of them.


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

The manufacturers generally say every 2 years, but i have gone 5 or 6 depending on how well i wax it and take care it and how much i shoot. You will generally know when it is time it will start to go fuzzy and look warn out. If in doubt have a pro shop check it out periodically.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

well thats always the first thing i do when i get a bow is change strings to a better quality bowstring than stock bowstrings but thats just me. but i always change mine every year is it needed...absolutely not but thats just what i do and it also depends on how often you shoot.

Eric


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I make my own strings, so when I buy a bow, I change the stock strings out almost immediately. That being said, I tie a new set for my bows every two years...whether they need it or not.


----------



## Gordon m (Sep 2, 2010)

2years is about right for me I also build my own ,, 1st tip I can give you if your peep starts to not come back good get rid of that string right away its telling you its had it , I go through 2 srtings for every set of cables ,, if your bow goes of of sync on your cables it is also saying change me ,, rember a little good wax and a very close look at the strings and cables will tell you alot


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

As others have said first thing I do with a new bow or a used bow with an unknown set of strings/cables is to change them to a good set of custom strings/cables. Even though manufacturers are using better quality materials now, their construction still leaves a lot to be desired in many cases, though their marketing would have you believe otherwise. I've yet to own or see a factory bow with strings/cables of a quality that can be shot frequently for a full year without issues consistently. You can get a good set anywhere from $60-100 and it's cheap insurance. I see bows all the time that I know the owner originally had that bow in time, adjusted properly etc. when it was new and a few months later it won't shoot as well for them and what do ya know, the strings/cables have shifted and it bites them in the butt. That will happen with all strings/cables over enough time, but the good custom ones will wear out before they shift/stretch.

I've found with a good set of custom strings and cables, some care/wax etc. even with heavy shooting I can get a couple years out of them. Even then when I change them I probably don't need to, I just tend to think 2 years is a good interval for a heavy use bow. I've gone a lot longer in cases where I might not shoot a particular bow a lot. Your peep alignment, or cam alignment/sync will usually tell you when they start to go, or obvious serving/string damage/degradation. I like to mark my cams or monitor them if they are already marked just as an early indicator of a potential issue. If the bow seems like it isn't shooting, or the wall is weird, or it's out of tune that's the first thing I'll check. Also some bow/cam designs are harder on strings/cables than others as well.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah definitly maintain your strings with a good wax i got a kick outta this, i was at a local dealer and the kid told me i only wax my strings once every other month at most. lol funny, i wax my strings at least every week. maybe its over kill but im under the belief you cant over wax your strings, unless your leaving clumps of wax on your strings.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well I guess Im not a good one to respond. I replace mine right off the bat with vaportrail. Then I never keep the same bows for more than two years anyway...As long as they are not too old and they are not fraying you can get a few years out of them..


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

When the string / cable material becomes faded or chalky ( the Sun has deteriorated the material ). Frayed or excessively fuzzy ( some string material has a small amount of fuzz ). 

A very small amount of wax is sufficient to lube the string / cable material. Rub the wax into the string / cable material with your fingers until you feel warmth in your fingers ( never use a hair dryer ).


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nardo said:


> I shoot a Mission X3 bow and I'm wondering when I should replace the bow string and cable? I take very good care of the string and cable, waxing it frequently. How often should you change you string and cables?
> 
> Nardo


Follow your manufacturers owners manual for your bow. it will list the recommended string cable change period needed to maintain bow warranty if something should go wrong.

Typically you will want to change the string and cables at 12 months or 5,000 shots, whichever comes sooner. Always change strings and cables as a complete set, as this ensures that the string and the cables wear at the same rate.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I've seen guidance stating 2 years, and guys at shops tell me once a season. I think more importantly, let the bow tell you when they need to be changed.

-Peep starting to rotate excessively.
-Visual indication of strings fraying.
-ATA or BH coming out of specification (may be an indication that the string has stretched too far).
-Servings getting torn up.

I like to keep a spare set of strings on hand at all times (if hunting, I won't do the job afield but I will have stings ready for me in camp.) I change strings immediately when I purchase a new bow.


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

Strings 'last' alot longer than they should be shot. Most people are amazed the difference after shooting old strings. IMO they need changed about every 2 hunting seasons. Some folks that shoot alot may change every 6 months. Your bow will love you for it...and treat you better. Remember , strings and cables are your 'transmission' and we all know what happens when it fails.


----------

